# test model for my Barghesi army



## Boomer

Hi this will be my first post so please be gently.
Here is a test model for my Barghesi army. C&C welcome as always.








-Boomer


----------



## Cadian81st

Not exactly sure what a barghesi army is, but as far as the model goes, it's pretty solid. I like the conversion work, I assume it's meant to represent a daemon or something similar? Where did the head come from, that's a pretty cool bit.


----------



## 1k-termie

Cadian81st said:


> Not exactly sure what a barghesi army is, but as far as the model goes, it's pretty solid. I like the conversion work, I assume it's meant to represent a daemon or something similar? Where did the head come from, that's a pretty cool bit.


I agree. you might want to extrapolate on that subject. i may have heard of it, but probably not.

All in all, its pretty good! nicely drybrushed and all!


----------



## Red Orc

Apparently they're mutants who inhabit the Grendl Stars, near the Tau Empire (he says, having just googled it).

Nothing to do with the Italian antiquarian who invented the science of numismatics (studying old coins) oh no. Nothing at all.

:isn't t'interweb wonderful cyclops:


----------



## jordan_darko

its really unique i like it, as for the people asking were the head is from i believe its from pig iron productions.


----------



## Recluce

Looks nice, good use of the washes. I love that teal blue color for the skin, striking really. The metallics and in particular that string of bullets loos great. I'd like to see it from another angle though.


----------



## Knight Of Awes

Barghesi are his own creation, http://www.librarium-online.com/forums/40k-army-fluff/132851-my-unofficial-barghesi-fluff.html

As for the head, it is from Pig Iron productions. I have one question is this going to be a count as Ork army or your own list?


----------



## Cato Sicarius

No, they're in the Rulebook, on that page with the map of the Galaxy. They are extremely aggresive and should be avoided at all costs. The models are his own creation though.


----------



## Knight Of Awes

Ah, my mistake I looked it up on google and all i found was his unofficial fluff so i mistook it for a race he made...


----------



## Boomer

Holy Jebus. 
I had totally forgot that I had posted on here. 
Sorry for the slight delay. 

O.k, first off yes the name is mentioned in the rulebook. 
I wont break forum rules but there is a star map in the rule book. 
Their name is mentioned there. 
O.k with that out of the way. the fluff is mine. Im not really happy with it 
so disregard it. 
And just to show this was not a one off wonder. 
Here is some pictures of what ive been up to. 









- Boomer.


----------



## squeek

Wow!  You have put some considerable effort in to this. They look really good from what I can see. Do you have a shot from the front so that we can see more of what it looks like?


----------



## Boomer

Hi, 
Sorry this is the best i can do for now. 
Will try to post more soon.


----------



## LeeHarvey

That is really amazing. I never thought I'd see an entire army of Barghesi Slaughterers. What models are you using for the basis of your conversions? I can recognize some of the ork bits obviously but the heads, backs and legs are hard to place. Also, Are you using your own Homebrew rules?


----------



## Syph

LeeHarvey said:


> That is really amazing. I never thought I'd see an entire army of Barghesi Slaughterers. What models are you using for the basis of your conversions? I can recognize some of the ork bits obviously but the heads, backs and legs are hard to place. Also, Are you using your own Homebrew rules?


^^ can you read minds Lee?! :laugh:


----------



## Boomer

> Barghesi Slaughterers


Thats a really good name!

I was going with Barghesi Raiders, like as in the Tusken Raiders. 
Mind if i steal it???

As for the models, your bang on with the orks weapons, 
heads are pig iron rebel heads. The bodies are the Vampire Counts Crypt Ghouls. 
I'm currently building the army using the LatD rules. Yes i know they are outdated. But my local G.W (Bedford, Bedfordshire, u.k) are really keen 
for me to use them and are cool with me to use the old rules. I'm keepin it pure LatD so no Chaos or I.G codex needed. 
Glad people like 'em.

- Boomer.


----------



## Death 0F Angels

These are sweet. Glad you thought to update it.


----------



## Red Orc

Yeah, that's really nice - in a disturbing and horrid kinda way.

Kudos to you, it's a very impressive looking force you've put together, both in terms of the painting and the conversion work.

k: from me... only that dude isn't doing a thumbs up... he should be! Thumbs up from me!

:applauding even though you can't hear it cyclops:


----------



## countchocula86

That right there is just a gorgeous army! Awesome work


----------



## Pandawithissues...

Aaargh, they're multiplying! I think the use of the small, non gw heads really makes for an individual force.


----------



## Ste

brilliant force man, the colours are excellent and the genreal conversion work


----------



## LeeHarvey

Steal it all you want Boomer, you're the one who actually had the inspiration and brilliance to make the army. I didn't invent the name, I think I read it in the 3rd edition rulebook. The background section of the 3rd ed. had a little bullet about the different non-mainline alien races and the referred to them as "...the Hyper-violent Barghesi Slaughterers..." Maybe it wasn't that book but I know I read it in one of them. If I did make it up and just thought I read it somewhere then well, your right, it sounds cool, use it all you want.

And if you ever decide to sell the army, I want first dibs.:grin:


----------



## Unit_046984

Cool models, realy good conversion and painting.

The they are out of proportion makes them even weirder/cooler.

Again great models.


----------



## Boomer

Hi Folks, 

Well I took part in my clubs doubles tournament last weekend. And I loved it!
I teamed up with a guy called Ash who also had a LatD army. 
Ten teams took part playing three games each. My team drew our
first match against a Nid and I.G army (yeah I know), the next 
game we won against a double team of space marines, and the final 
game we also won against a space marine / chaos marine army. 
We a small club so it’s hard to make sure everything is fluffy!
Overall we came second, which I’m quite proud of. 
There was no prizes for best painted / converted army which I was hoping for, oh well! 
The each player had to have a 750pt force so I had to step my plans 
abit and get me a squad of traitors. I also finished my tank beast as well. 
Which I gotta say did a great job in all 3 games, IIRC it killed 7 gaunts in the 
first game, 8 space marines the second game and six marines in the last game. 

Anyway here is my army update, I have already spent next months budget 
and even the month afters which is not really in keeping of my own rules but I found that i was just building my army a little too slowly and I’m off to Cuba in 9 days so I won’t have a lot of painting time over the next month or so. 

This is my tank beast all finished. I’m pretty happy with how he turned out in the end. 
In games he counts as a Leman Russ, fluffwise he is a Rancor like monster that has been captured and is now a massive war machine cyborg. 





































These guys count as Traitors in games an fluffwise they are a yellow skinned alien race who fight alongside the Barghesi and Khrave, I haven’t thought of a name for them yet. I will be adding a few more models to make two squads of ten but that might take a few days. 



















Edit, 

Just wanted to add a few more pic's.

Here are some pic's of my spawn, 






































And here are my finished LatD champions. I re did them because a guy called 
uberkroot said that my last ones were too mariney. 
So hopefully these guys will be better i.e. less marine like and more elite 
alien warrior, I call them the Khrave (as in the mind eating Khrave from the rule book page
139.







































- Boomer.


----------



## Haraldrr

Very nice, on your traitors what are the bodies?
Is it just an ordinary gaurdsman model with the icongraphy shaven off?


----------



## LeeHarvey

Dude, you just keep making cooler and cooler models. Where's the limit? Your creativity astounds me.


----------



## NoiseMarine

Brother Wulox said:


> Very nice, on your traitors what are the bodies?
> Is it just an ordinary gaurdsman model with the icongraphy shaven off?


thats all possessed for the bodies just the arms are ork without the CSM possessed shoulder pads, well thats the sergeants atleast.
regular troops look like normal guard with, I really dont know... :laugh:

oh and by the way great work! whered you get the body for the tank beast, I see the leman russ in there but am puzzled to what the beast is, but it looks great!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius

Whoa. Dude. I'm not sure what to say. This might be the best "Counts As" army I've ever seen outside of White Dwarf. You deserve some Rep, methinks.


----------



## Boomer

Thanks for all the great comments, tho i did these armies for my own pleasure it's always great to get posative feedback!



Brother Wulox said:


> Very nice, on your traitors what are the bodies?
> Is it just an ordinary gaurdsman model with the icongraphy shaven off?


Indeed, the bodies are cadian shock troopers, the arms and weapons are from the jungle fighters boxset and the heads are cypt ghoul heads. 



LeeHarvey said:


> Dude, you just keep making cooler and cooler models. Where's the limit? Your creativity astounds me.


I guess the only thing holding me back is using out of date rules and if or when my bitz box becomes empty.



NoiseMarine said:


> thats all possessed for the bodies just the arms are ork without the CSM possessed shoulder pads, well thats the sergeants atleast.
> regular troops look like normal guard with, I really dont know... :laugh:
> 
> oh and by the way great work! whered you get the body for the tank beast, I see the leman russ in there but am puzzled to what the beast is, but it looks great!


I can’t remember the name of the guy but he is from the Spawn cover art series, but this is him, 











Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Whoa. Dude. I'm not sure what to say. This might be the best "Counts As" army I've ever seen outside of White Dwarf. You deserve some Rep, methinks.



Thanks, i'm glad people like it. 

- Boomer.


----------



## surreal-mind

-W- nice +rep


----------



## Haraldrr

I love looking at your army and thanks to replying to my question


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Fantastic imagination. well done.


----------



## Boomer

Hey Folks, 

Got the assault of black reach boxset !!!

So I decided to try something a little different with the Ork Warboss. 
The model is pretty big and really impressive so I was looking to use 
it as my Khrave Warlord (A Chaos worshipping alien Warlord) 
This is such a simple conversion, wanna do ya think?



















Well he is all painted up now. He was more of a treat for 
me cos I&#146;m getting a bit sick of painting blue!

I have also completed 20 more Barghesi making a grand 
total of 60 fully painted up now. 

Here some pic&#146;s, c&c always welcome

Yes there is some wet PVA glue still but that will dry clear and 
wont been seen on later pic's! Sorry i was in a rush to get pic's up on the net.













































Boomer.


----------



## arachnid

Looks really cool! :good:


----------



## Boomer

Thanks glad people like him.


----------



## Chaosftw

I think thats really cool looking! I also really like the color.

When will we be seeing the rest?

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn

pretty cool man, must be nice to have a simple conversion by poppin a different head on. Throw some highlights on the pants and you're gold!


----------



## Boomer

*Really aliens are purple! And blog about it!*

Hi Folks, 

May I present to you my AOBR nob conversions. 

This are my Khrave Elite’s (in game they count as Ork 
Nobs) they are the bodyguards of my Khrave Warlord. 

C&C welcome as always. 

Thanks, 

- Boomer.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Awesomely cool looking army!


----------



## Death 0F Angels

Love the theme and the converions. great job on this army.


----------



## Sarcasm

Your stuff is great! Good work! :good:


----------



## Unforgiven302

Great use of your "gray matter" and the whole "outside the box" thing. 

Different=GOOD.


----------



## Boomer

Hi Folks, 

I've added some deffkoptas to my army. Just a simple head swap on the pilots to make them tie in with my other Khrave. 

I still have plenty of
ideas for other units to do, making this army up to 1,500 points. 
Including a new and improved version of the Tank Beast! 
Here are some nice pictures to look at. 

The purple guys are the Khrave Elite (as in ‘minding Khrave’, 5th edition rule book 
page 139.) Counts as Warboss, Nobs, Deffcoppta. 

The blue guys are the Barghesi Raiders (as in ‘hype violent Barghesi’, 5th edition rule book page 139.) Counts as Ork shoota boys in 30 strong mobs (the chainsaw hands are cosmetic in games). 

I’m working on doing some fluff for them but writing is not my strongest point so 
don’t hold your breath!

- Boomer. 






















































<a href="http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc177/boom_boom1000/union%20army%20so%20far/120120091293.jpg" target="_blank"></a>


----------



## Boomer

Hi folks, 
well not having a job has given me loads of time to catch up with my backlog of modelling and painting and plenty of time to get to know a old friend the xbox along with HALO and HALO 2. Having played many happy hours on these classic games it’s helped me shape current army project. So I have finally started writing up some fluff (it’s still pretty thin on the ground but a bit better than the ‘corrupting crystal’ idea). 
So far the army currently consists of, 
1 Khrave Warlord (counts as Ork Warboss),
10 Khrave Elites (counts as Ork Nobz),
3 Khrave deffkoptas (deffkoptas),
90 Barghesi Grunts (Ork shoota Boyz),
and one battle wagon. 

I plan on adding a few more units such as Brutes (counting as stormboyz, I’m thinking grey skinned rhino looking guys), and Jackals (counting as lootaz, maybe some nice looking yellow skinned guys with big eyes). Also I’m going to try converting a the Tau leader who sits on the floating throne for a Prophet looking leader (maybe counting as a Ork Weirdboy…) and I really want to get me one of the new Ork stompa’s! 

Anyway here are some pictures followed by the startings of my fluff. 
As always comments and insults welcome 















































The Alien Union.

The Alien Union is society of highly segmented confederation of species. 
While an overall socio-political review is important for understanding the nuances of the Alien Union society, including the role of the never seen before Prophets, the key to for combating the enemy is to review the Unions fighting classes which are comprised of the Barghesi (Grunts), the Khrave (Elites), and atleast 2 other species commonly known as ‘Brutes’ and ‘Jackals’ and a leadership species only known as the Prophets.

The Khrave 

The Khrave (also referred to as Elites) are excellent soldiers, brilliant tacticians and highly disciplined despite their scruffy appearance. 
They are extremely aggressive fighters forming the primary core of the Alien Unions fighting forces. Faster and stronger and tougher than a normal human, they fight in relatively small numbers but often lead squads of Barghesi grunts. There skin is a vivid purple / pink but often covered in dirt and oil. As with most Alien Union technology their armour and weapons seem primitive and ill kept but are no less lethal in the clawed hands. Though most Khrave seem to be little more than massively muscled thugs a few seem to have more specialized roles. Khrave ‘surgeons’ are often seen included in Khrave units, often patching up wounded comrades. Other Khrave are obviously the battlefield leaders of the Alien Union, massive Khrave Warlords have been reported leading their troops from the frontline. And Khrave ‘engineers’ have also been reported making on the spot repairs of battle vehicles and carrying powerful force fields which can protect large numbers of nearby troops 
A common rumour among human troops that the Khrave are mind eating is maybe slightly incorrect, it seems that Khrave not only eat minds but seem to have a lust for human flesh. Freed prisoners have claimed that Khrave indulge in great feasts, often human children seem to be delicacies among the more powerful Khrave, and the warlord known as Xerxes is known to eat small children just before battle claiming this gives him great strength.


The Barghesi

The Barghesi (Grunts) are the basic infantry unit of the Alien Union, known as Grunts by the common Human soldier. 
Barghesi are hyper violent and are extremely dangerous, and are utterly without fear when they gather in large numbers. 
Short and stocky and relatively unarmoured they carry a rusty looking but powerful gun and almost all seem to have atleast one hand removed and replaced with crude cutting devices. Clearly these creatures are not the most intelligent of the Alien Union species, as such units of Barghesi are led by Khrave Elites which can just about force the Barghesi in the right direction and then just stand back and watch the devastation they cause in their wake.


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark

Great work all round. Nice conversions, nice paint jobs and nicely based helps this army stand out. Good bit of fluff too, I think some Rep is in order.


----------



## Djokovic

Holy shit that is awesome + rep. Also, where did you get the heads for the warboss-based guy and his squad?


----------



## Boomer

Thanks,
to answer your question the heads are from the chaos space marine possessed box set. You get one, yes only one per box. I did start off buying 8 boxes of them just for the heads but i got bored of that idea pretty quick so after months of begging, stealing (not really!) and searching online i have 20 of them, i have used 14 so far, but i think i need about 5 more so if anyone wants to send me any spare ones they have please p.m me
(please bear in mind, im a victim of gordon browns f++k ups so i have no job right not, but i have a ton of spare parts so i may be able to trade, or you could just donate them knowing they will be used for a great purpose, plus i will credit you by naming a Khrave Elite after you if you do). Anyway thanks for the nice comments, it makes projects like this alot more fun if others enjoy them. 

Boomer.


----------



## Chaosftw

Your Army Looks Great Boomer!

If you still need heads toss me a PM and ill see what I can find!

I will Toss you all I got!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Saint7515

I kinda wanna take up chaos just to see more?!?

I don't think I could add anything that hasn't been said; this whole army project you have going on is FANTASTIC! I'm just sad there's a pond in the way or I'd love to play em'

Keep em comin' man. very impressive


----------



## Boomer

never say never!

I have got lots more plans such as a ‘Brutes’ and ‘Jackals’ and a leader called the 'Prophet'. Im really pleased other people like them, it's been a big worry that once it was all complete i would just be told that the idea sucks and that i should of just done orks, hopefully this will inspire others not just to do a cookie cutter army like everyone else. 
I have a question tho, i have tons of spare ork parts such as loads of bitz from the nob box sets and loads of spare orks heads are these worth anything? should i pop them on ebay? or does any one living near bedfordshire in the u.k want them?


----------



## fatboy955

i love those mini's great work:biggrin: i love the way they turned from LoTD to Orks whilst still looking right good work


----------



## MaidenManiac

This army is drop dead awsome!

Gonna be grand fun watching the "Brutes" and "Jackals" pop into existance too, all in all this idea rocks:biggrin:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo

amazing work man, cant wait to see more!!


----------



## Boomer

Hi folks, 
I have finshed painting my battle wagon, it looks a bit odd when pictured on its own so ive placed next to a selection of my other stuff to show how the army is really starting to look like a cohesive force. 









Boomer.


----------



## Boomer

Hey gang, 

Well after losing my job (twice in a row) i havent had the money 
to carry on with my projects but it's my birthday this weekend 
so a few people have got me some stuff, so I have more updates for my Barghesi and Khrave.

My Khrave Stompa. It's big and pink (well some of it)







































So what do you guys think so far? 
I kbnow it needs a bit more work but i'm quite pleased with it so far. 
Any c&c would be most welcome.

I have a big mek and 6 nobz with power claws and 10 flash gitz to come 
i will start work on them in the next few days. 


Boomer.


----------



## BrotherYorei

One word......WOW! I think this army is awesome looking. i love the warboss conversion.


----------



## MaidenManiac

The whole army is awsome 
Just keep following the trail and youll have one splendid looking army soon!


----------



## Boomer

Thanks, i should really finish it soon as i'm at almost 3,000 pts already 
but there is still quite abit of stuff i want to add. 
Here is a pic of the whole army thats painted so far. 









Thanks for all the the nice comments


----------



## Patapon13

I assume these all caunt as orks Im not sure thought...........


----------



## Boomer

O.k folks sorry about the long gap in the thread. 
If you went to the L.O meet then you would have seen this stuff 
already. For everyone else here are the latest units for my Khrave & Barghesi 
army now with Grots! 

This is my boom tank, I know the hazard stripes are more than a little wonky 
but I got my ass kicked by some nice looking iron warriors not long ago 
so this is kind of a 'Orky' style tribute to them (which i'm sure in the fluff some stoned yellow grots painted it as a show of respect). 





































Next is my Big Mek, he looks o.k in the flesh but here he looks a little unfinshed
and as a hq choice he should really stand out. I may touch him up later. 



















Here are some Khrave, I gave them the big choppas as these weapons look 
so cool and they are pretty nasty in combat. The plastic nob box set has to be the best box set ever, I love what you can make with it and the models all look really cool even my pink ones. 


















And here are my multi coloured grots, I asked in a pole what colour people would like to see them painted, yellow and orange tied so I did both, I have to say I prefer the orange most. And I really love the Slave master model. Even painted pink he still looks good with his fat belly and grot hound!



















I know there are some glaring errors (like inside the boomgun barrel) But overall i'm still enjoying doing this army. And will most likely carry on doing till the Dark Elder codex comes out. 

C&C welcome as always. 

Boomer.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Somehow I've managed to completely miss this thread until now, absolutely amazing work and some insane amounts of dedication!
They look really cool as an army and the way they have developed through the thread is a real inspiration, +rep is most definately deserved!


----------



## BLvice

Great work. I absolutely love your work. 

By the way, your fluff screams Halo.


----------



## Boomer

Hi folks, 
here is my latest addition to my Khrave & Barghesi army
a Khrave wierdboy. 




























C&C Welcome as always.


----------



## Imperial Dragon

LOVE THE ARMY!

The idea is great and the colours help break up the army a bit and you have a good amount of different models to help keep it fresh.

the runt herder looks great, dunno why but i like him and the weirdboy you have just done looks really good too.

Wish i could think of something like this for an army, might make me want to finish an army for once!


----------



## Masito

damn you got one hell of an army! great colors and kudos on the originality! awesome work all in all, from the smallest grots to your big stompa! + rep!


----------



## Boomer

And i've done some more work to the looted wagon and big mek. 









[/LEFT]







 






 






 
Hope people like it!

Boomer. 
C&C Welcome as always.


----------



## Jaxx23

Its a great looking army, all the conversions are simple yet VERY very unique and eye catching. 100% great work and +rep for sure


----------



## Shadow Hawk

Wow, great idea, conversions, painting etc. +rep


----------



## marcch

Very nice work and outstanding effort + rep to you sir!


----------

